# How much control do we have?



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

During a recent conversation with a guy at a national the guy on the other end of the line told me that the contractors need to band together and start getting some of the changes we have been looking for.

I personally don't believe there could be a union or any kind of organization established. The only way I see it is we would basically have to create our own National, or field service company. The idea behind Lamco was a good one. The execution was terrible and it became just another company of paper pushers running field crews.

There needs to be a group of good contractors who can offer superior service and results at a reasonable and fair price.

I'm Pipe dreaming I know but as it sits we have zero control over our futures. We have paper pushers telling banks "yeah sure we will do that" and they just add more and more to each work order then they cut prices.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> During a recent conversation with a guy at a national the guy on the other end of the line told me that the contractors need to band together and start getting some of the changes we have been looking for.
> 
> I personally don't believe there could be a union or any kind of organization established. The only way I see it is we would basically have to create our own National, or field service company. The idea behind Lamco was a good one. The execution was terrible and it became just another company of paper pushers running field crews.
> 
> ...


 Those of us who were or are still in the business that are members of this site were and are "good contractors that can and did offer superior service and results at a reasonable and fair price" We all know what happens to those of us that meet and met this criteria!!


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

I was going to upload a pic of a 55 gallon drum of lube but I felt it would not be sufficient.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

Find a different line of work is your best and safest bet.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

david said:


> Find a different line of work is your best and safest bet.



I agree 100% but for those who refuse to move on there needs to be a solution.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

cover2 said:


> Those of us who were or are still in the business that are members of this site were and are "good contractors that can and did offer superior service and results at a reasonable and fair price" We all know what happens to those of us that meet and met this criteria!!



Why would you say that is?


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Yep, no control.. that is the phrase im always dealing with, the one phrase the contractors will never understand or the office staff. I'm the only one in the whole outfit that truly understands what it means. 12 yrs Ive dealt with that phase, its been so long that it grown to be apart of who i am, like moss on a tree. I'm not sure if i could even do something that stability involved with anymore. Ive grown so a custom to the circus its become my home, sad isn't.

But i guess im one of the lucky ones im making money saving it and i purchased some commercial property from the profits and will develop into something were the money comes to me. Im not sure yet what it will be tho, but i have some ideas. Beer only store or a convenience store, large plant nursery, used car lot. IDK... I have the money to do it but im having trouble stopping what im doing. The sh*t just grows on you after awhile. Plus i love my contractors, i love seeing them succeed and working and being a go between from the monsters. its one hell of a dilemma im in. 

A clearing house of contractor contacts and a data base, enforced by contractors, for contractors. A one stop shop for all p&p only, let the inspectors have their own data base. Personally i believe inspection and P&P shouldn't be mixed with he same company's or allowed for that matter. 

I spoke to our RNM today and he is leaving to move over into the inspection Dept, he will no longer be doing the P&P side. we are losing him, they say he is getting to close to the contractors and building to strong of a relationship with them. He has been standing up for us one to many time they say.. Don't repeat what i said either, I didn't give him the word to bring me back yet, we just talked about him and his move. It turns out the lawyers in the CDR dept are worried about me canning them again if things get tuff. they don't like me being so close to my insurance carrier.. turn out the threat of my carrier standing up for me has rattled a few lawyers up their IN THE deep bowls of the under ground nit-wits. You would think with all the money Ive made those clowns they would get a clue. Their torn between my work and my complete area coverage, and the fact that my replacements have been under preforming .. all 3 of them.. LOL. Its funny they think i make to much money after the discounts even tho i pay my boots on the ground more than the regionals can pay. AND THEY WONDER WHY.. 

OK MY RANT IS OVER 

But on a side note i think the housing industry and our industry in particular is about to explode again here real soon.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Yep, no control.. that is the phrase im always dealing with, the one phrase the contractors will never understand or the office staff. I'm the only one in the whole outfit that truly understands what it means. 12 yrs Ive dealt with that phase, its been so long that it grown to be apart of who i am, like moss on a tree. I'm not sure if i could even do something that stability involved with anymore. Ive grown so a custom to the circus its become my home, sad isn't.
> 
> But i guess im one of the lucky ones im making money saving it and i purchased some commercial property from the profits and will develop into something were the money comes to me. Im not sure yet what it will be tho, but i have some ideas. Beer only store or a convenience store, large plant nursery, used car lot. IDK... I have the money to do it but im having trouble stopping what im doing. The sh*t just grows on you after awhile. Plus i love my contractors, i love seeing them succeed and working and being a go between from the monsters. its one hell of a dilemma im in.
> 
> ...





> we have received several neighbor complaints re: this property. Please return ASAP and cut ENTIRE yard, complete edging and trimming of any and all overgrowth including area at dog pen to abate neighbor’s complaints. Your prompt attention to this matter is greatly appreciated


Received this today. My response "When the neighbor starts paying for our services we will be glad to satisfy their complaints. Until then if you can get us an approval prior to performing the work we will be happy to complete this work. We will not be performing the work BATF."


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Received this today. My response "When the neighbor starts paying for our services we will be glad to satisfy their complaints. Until then if you can get us an approval prior to performing the work we will be happy to complete this work. We will not be performing the work BATF."


The negotiation has started in Ernest with them today, got that call again, their wanting to assign me a new contractor number, and expunge me of all work Ive for them over the yrs. Now i must say this.. this is A very unusual turn of a vents of such a large company. plus word is they are getting ready for new account to come on board soon. I'm thinking its a big one. and it going to put even more pressure on them to relax their standards.

Their your bread and butter..lol.. the one that got away clean as you said last nite..lol


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> The negotiation has started in Ernest with them today, got that call again, their wanting to assign me a new contractor number, and expunge me of all work Ive for them over the yrs. Now i must say this.. this is A very unusual turn of a vents of such a large company. plus word is they are getting ready for new account to come on board soon. I'm thinking its a big one. and it going to put even more pressure on them to relax their standards.
> 
> Their your bread and butter..lol.. the one that got away clean as you said last nite..lol


----------



## TheGreanTeamInc (Feb 16, 2014)

An open marketplace is your answer. That's where you gain control and level the playing field. Take the great contractors and place them in a system that they refuse to do work without and then force the hands of the nationals and banks to have to join. Once in the system the contractors now are protected by two-way rating, freedom of the choice of what work they accept, and a marketplace that protects them. It's already happening. And yes the industry is imploding.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

TheGreanTeamInc said:


> An open marketplace is your answer. That's where you gain control and level the playing field. Take the great contractors and place them in a system that they refuse to do work without and then force the hands of the nationals and banks to have to join. Once in the system the contractors now are protected by two-way rating, freedom of the choice of what work they accept, and a marketplace that protects them. It's already happening. And yes the industry is imploding.


I like this. Great feedback.


----------



## TheGreanTeamInc (Feb 16, 2014)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I like this. Great feedback.


Can't tell if that's sarcasm or if you're serious, but if you have a better solution I promise you I am all ears.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


>


That's pretty much the norm...is it not? spent a hr on the phone with her after we spoke. Its not a done deal yet. But the volume in my area is huge and only going to get worst as time goes by. But the operation's moving to another state is going to be a night-mare but it has its advantages to, im just not sure which one out-ways the other at this point. I'll know fairly soon how this is going to play-out. But you have to admit a new number is guite a start for them to offer it up on a silver-plate like that.

Have you noticed that their one of the few company's that never get mentioned on these boards, and on others boards for that matter!!:yes:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Originally Posted by david View Post
Find a different line of work is your best and safest bet.

Oringally posted by Craigslist Hack
I agree 100% but for those who refuse to move on there needs to be a solution.

Cradle to grave careers just don't happen much anymore.
If a business owner is unwilling to change, it doesn't mean change isn't happening, it just means he isn't a part of it. 
In this industry, the rules and structure were already put into place before most were even aware of the mortgage crisis. This isn't a very good example of free enterprise.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

TheGreanTeamInc said:


> Can't tell if that's sarcasm or if you're serious, but if you have a better solution I promise you I am all ears.


No I was serious. I wouldn't ask an open ended question then be a smart a$$ when someone answers back. Sorry I should have used a smiley guy or something.:thumbup:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Originally Posted by david View Post
> Find a different line of work is your best and safest bet.
> 
> Oringally posted by Craigslist Hack
> ...


I don't think many are trying to go cradle to grave I just believe there are many who aren't ready to let go and more that simply don't have plan B worked out yet.


----------



## TheGreanTeamInc (Feb 16, 2014)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I don't think many are trying to go cradle to grave I just believe there are many who aren't ready to let go and more that simply don't have plan B worked out yet.


Plan B should have been save as much of the money as possible and start to invest it in other places to get the money to start working for them. Instead they kept running on the property preservation treadmill. They could have also spent some of their money on advertising to cross-market their services to the retail markets or other clients who might need their services.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

TheGreanTeamInc said:


> Plan B should have been save as much of the money as possible and start to invest it in other places to get the money to start working for them. Instead they kept running on the property preservation treadmill. They could have also spent some of their money on advertising to cross-market their services to the retail markets or other clients who might need their services.


I just finished a nice little 2 day job today and the people were thrilled. The payout was exactly as it should have been and their mother just called wanting a bid on her house. 

I really feel like construction is booming at least in our area. The best part there are no photo's to upload and no emails to send.:whistling2:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Construction and remodeling is starting to boom around here as well. The phone keeps ringing. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## TheGreanTeamInc (Feb 16, 2014)

Construction is definitely a good business to be in when the wave is in its favor.


----------



## Cocky Rocky (Jul 10, 2013)

*Congratulations!*

So happy for you guys, and I mean that in all seriousness. My draw inspections have picked up also.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Cocky Rocky said:


> So happy for you guys, and I mean that in all seriousness. My draw inspections have picked up also.



What is a draw inspection?


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

Construction and insurance work type draws?


----------

